# UGH! Haleys coat is matting



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

All of a sudden mats have been forming but not sure if its more from using her harness or her adult coat??
I think its a combo of both.....
I brush her every night and she tolerates it but does not like it now since I have been trying to get the mats out.
I have Ice on Ice that I have been using and I give her a bath once a week.
What shampoos are good for matting? Also what else can I do to help prevent them from forming? 
I really want to continue to grow her coat but if its going to mat and cause her discomfort every time I brush her I'm not sure if it would be worth it.
Also how long did it take for your pups adult coat to come in and if you had trouble with matting how long did it take before it was better?

Sorry for all the questions but I'm concerned because I want her in a full coat but not sure if this is the best for her.

Thanks so much,

Celena


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Are you using a good conditioner at bath time? I bathe every 3 days during coat change. It helps get the puppy coat out and a clean coat is less likely to mat. I use a show lead instead of a harness. What are you using to brush her and how are you brushing. Most coats need to be brushed in layers and then gone through with a comb. You have to be brushing all the way to the skin. I found Ice on Ice dried my coats out. It may work for yours or you might want to try something different.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I feel your pain. I battle Ava's matts a few times a week! I usually try to loosen them with my fingers, then brush in layers like Jackie said. If a matt appears under her arms - I might snip them out with sissors.... :shocked: ....yes, maybe it's cheating but I can't stand the knots!!!!!!!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 4 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813504


> Are you using a good conditioner at bath time? I bathe every 3 days during coat change. It helps get the puppy coat out and a clean coat is less likely to mat. I use a show lead instead of a harness. What are you using to brush her and how are you brushing. Most coats need to be brushed in layers and then gone through with a comb. You have to be brushing all the way to the skin. I found Ice on Ice dried my coats out. It may work for yours or you might want to try something different.[/B]


Thanks JMM.....No, I have not used conditioner so I guess its time! Never had a problem with matting at all until about a week ago and her coat had been so soft and silky. I will also bathe her more often(after I get a good conditioner)
If you dont mind me asking what shampoo and conditioner do you use?

I use the pink Madan brush and brush to the skin but only used the comb afterwards for the past few days. She is just so skittish now because of the mats, I can hardly keep her still to even brush her.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 4 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813522


> I feel your pain. I battle Ava's matts a few times a week! I usually try to loosen them with my fingers, then brush in layers like Jackie said. If a matt appears under her arms - I might snip them out with sissors.... :shocked: ....yes, maybe it's cheating but I can't stand the knots!!!!!!![/B]



Never had a problem, thought maybe I would be a lucky one with no matting then BAM here they are :shocked:  
Do you find yourself while petting her checking for mats? Poor Haley now thinks everytime I pet her I'm gonna get out the nasty brush and torture her :blink: 
I spray Ice on Ice on the mats and try to loosen them with my fingers...so hard to do when she wiggles and trys to get away from her mean Mommy!
I found a mat under her arm last night, gonna give her a bath and cut the sucker out! I have heard about keeping the hair shorter under the arms?? I need to take her to get her nails trimmed(to much of a wussy to do it myself because I'm afraid that I'm gonna hurt her) but have yet to find someone I can trust.
If I may ask what shampoo and conditioner do you use? I need to find a good shampoo and conditioner for mats...thank you!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 4 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813526


> Thanks JMM.....No, I have not used conditioner so I guess its time! Never had a problem with matting at all until about a week ago and her coat had been so soft and silky. I will also bathe her more often(after I get a good conditioner)
> If you dont mind me asking what shampoo and conditioner do you use?
> 
> I use the pink Madan brush and brush to the skin but only used the comb afterwards for the past few days. She is just so skittish now because of the mats, I can hardly keep her still to even brush her.[/B]


If she is from a reputable show breeder, ask them what they would recommend for her coat. Each coat is different and the environment also plays a role. I can use most any shampoo on my dogs, but conditioner I use Crown Royal and usually mix a little something in for a nice scent. It is a heavier product and works well on Soda's super heavy coat, probably not the best for a lighter or thin coat. Most of my previous coats I've used Coat Handler on and like. You can also use some human products. Just be sure to dilute. You might try cowboy magic on the mats to help get them out. Just a teeny tiny bit.


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

I had the same problem. Chloe's hair was pretty long at 8.5 months, and I could basically do a good job with a Madan brush and a greyhound comb (which killed my hands because there is no handle). 

Her hair started matting more when she was just under one, then I went to a pet store where I adore the "dog" woman, and she would put Chloe on her counter and brush then comb her with this great fine-tooth comb, and I was shocked at how many mats she had that the brush and other comb didn't get.

I have some CC whitening shampoo I use and an herbal shampoo on her, Johnson's baby shampoo on her head and ears, then I've used other conditioners, but I didn't like them. So I've used Garnier (sp?) sleek and shiny conditioner (for people), and now I use Finness moisture conditioner, and it's great. I also spray her down good with Ice on Ice before drying her. I also brush her before her bath to get out any mats, so drying is easier and I don't have to torture her with working out mats after. 

I highly recommend getting a fine-tooth comb and using after you go through her coat.

Hope that helps!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 4 2009, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813534


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 4 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813526





> Thanks JMM.....No, I have not used conditioner so I guess its time! Never had a problem with matting at all until about a week ago and her coat had been so soft and silky. I will also bathe her more often(after I get a good conditioner)
> If you dont mind me asking what shampoo and conditioner do you use?
> 
> I use the pink Madan brush and brush to the skin but only used the comb afterwards for the past few days. She is just so skittish now because of the mats, I can hardly keep her still to even brush her.[/B]


If she is from a reputable show breeder, ask them what they would recommend for her coat. Each coat is different and the environment also plays a role. I can use most any shampoo on my dogs, but conditioner I use Crown Royal and usually mix a little something in for a nice scent. It is a heavier product and works well on Soda's super heavy coat, probably not the best for a lighter or thin coat. Most of my previous coats I've used Coat Handler on and like. You can also use some human products. Just be sure to dilute. You might try cowboy magic on the mats to help get them out. Just a teeny tiny bit.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Unfortunately she is from a BYB(wished I had found this site before but would not trade her for anything)
Her coat is light not heavy on the thin side but silky.
Thanks, I will check out the Cowboy Magic, is it good for thinner coats?


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Reenie @ Aug 4 2009, 01:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813535


> I had the same problem. Chloe's hair was pretty long at 8.5 months, and I could basically do a good job with a Madan brush and a greyhound comb (which killed my hands because there is no handle).
> 
> Her hair started matting more when she was just under one, then I went to a pet store where I adore the "dog" woman, and she would put Chloe on her counter and brush then comb her with this great fine-tooth comb, and I was shocked at how many mats she had that the brush and other comb didn't get.
> 
> ...



Chloe's pic with you holding her to me looks a lot like Haley :wub: 
I use a flea comb after brushing with my pink Madan brush. I usually only used the brush on her body and the flea comb on her face until I found the mats. This might sound stupid but its there a difference between a grey comb and a flea?
I use Johnsons baby shampoo also on her head and ears, Aussie Moist on her body and every other shampoo use Bio-Groom Super White. I dont think the Aussie Moist is doing well for her since her coat is on the thinner side.
Is Chloe's coat thick or thin?

Thanks so much!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Cowboy Magic is a very thin gel-like substance. It is very slick. The tiniest dab is all you need. On some dogs it may leave the coat a little greasy until you bathe. If its right before a bath, you can use straight conditioner on the mat to help get it out (not diluted). 

A greyhound or poodle comb will have wider space between the teeth than a flea comb. I use a fine greyhound or poodle comb (fine on one end, medium on the other). Comb is really your preference, but be cautious of pulling out a lot of coat with a flea comb. You really shouldn't get much hair in the comb. 

When I say brush in layers that means you lay the hair back and brush small sections at a time until you have worked through one side of the dog. Repeat on the other side. I find it easiest to do this with the dog laying on their side. You should be able to see that you are down to the skin. It is also important to brush straight through the coat, continuing out past the coat (so brush pretending the coat is longer than it is). When you flick your wrist at the end or lift up, you break coat. Lay your dog on its back in your lap to brush the legs and belly. You can trim the hair in areas under the legs that mat and maintain that part shorter. If the body coat is long, you won't be able to tell. Brushing technique is very important in maintaining longer coat. If you are ripping out coat as you do it or not brushing all the way through, you are going to have knots and lack of growth.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 4 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813554


> Cowboy Magic is a very thin gel-like substance. It is very slick. The tiniest dab is all you need. On some dogs it may leave the coat a little greasy until you bathe. If its right before a bath, you can use straight conditioner on the mat to help get it out (not diluted).
> 
> A greyhound or poodle comb will have wider space between the teeth than a flea comb. I use a fine greyhound or poodle comb (fine on one end, medium on the other). Comb is really your preference, but be cautious of pulling out a lot of coat with a flea comb. You really shouldn't get much hair in the comb.
> 
> When I say brush in layers that means you lay the hair back and brush small sections at a time until you have worked through one side of the dog. Repeat on the other side. I find it easiest to do this with the dog laying on their side. You should be able to see that you are down to the skin. It is also important to brush straight through the coat, continuing out past the coat (so brush pretending the coat is longer than it is). When you flick your wrist at the end or lift up, you break coat. Lay your dog on its back in your lap to brush the legs and belly. You can trim the hair in areas under the legs that mat and maintain that part shorter. If the body coat is long, you won't be able to tell. Brushing technique is very important in maintaining longer coat. If you are ripping out coat as you do it or not brushing all the way through, you are going to have knots and lack of growth.[/B]


Thanks so much JMM! I will look for a greyhound comb tonight while I'm online. 

My main problem with Haley is getting her to be still while I brush her. I'm not brushing her well enough especially as you mentioned brushing in small sections. I have worked with her since I brought her home with grooming. I had finally earned her trust then the mats started appearing...
I love brushing and grooming her, it relaxes me but it does not have the same effect on her though with the mats! Do you have any suggestions about making grooming time less traumatic on her? I give her little pieces of carrots as I brush her and I tell her how good she is doing etc..
She would lay on her side and back for a good amount of time but that was before the mats appeared. When I brush her I do not flick my wrist, I had learned this by reading here about breaking the coat so at least I think I'm doing that correct, lol.
Maybe I just need to do whats best for her and keep her in a shorter cut?? I really love a full coat but do not want to traumatize her...

I really appreciate all of you taking the time helping me with this


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Peanut butter is what I use for grooming. It keeps them occupied with a very thin smear. 

You don't need to pull on the dog to work out a mat. If I encounter one, I spray it with my grooming spray and then use the last tooth of my comb to separate it hair by hair. You can also separate the mat with a small pair of pointed scissors. Open the blades, insert one blade into the mat. Gentle "saw" away from the dog. Never cut with the scissors unless you have a comb between you and the dog. It is easy to cut their skin when cutting out a mat. Smaller sections can be easier to deal with. If I am pulling on the dog, I am pulling out coat.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup, the coat change stage is alot FUN! 
Here's my thread on matting help when Gigi was a pup: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=41112&hl=

PS- We need to see more Haley pictures!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 4 2009, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813658


> Peanut butter is what I use for grooming. It keeps them occupied with a very thin smear.
> 
> You don't need to pull on the dog to work out a mat. If I encounter one, I spray it with my grooming spray and then use the last tooth of my comb to separate it hair by hair. You can also separate the mat with a small pair of pointed scissors. Open the blades, insert one blade into the mat. Gentle "saw" away from the dog. Never cut with the scissors unless you have a comb between you and the dog. It is easy to cut their skin when cutting out a mat. Smaller sections can be easier to deal with. If I am pulling on the dog, I am pulling out coat.[/B]



Again thank you JMM, I gave her a bath tonight and used this same technique to saw out a few mats that were under her arms. I used a kong with peanut butter that my daughter held while I brushed her. Kept her busy for awhile so I took advantage of brushing while I could, lol


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 4 2009, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813662


> Yup, the coat change stage is alot FUN!
> Here's my thread on matting help when Gigi was a pup: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=41112&hl=
> 
> PS- We need to see more Haley pictures! [/B]


Thanks for the link! Its driving me nuts but I really want to her to have a full coat....if it gets worse I may just have her in a puppy cut. How long did it take dealing with the mats? I'm also dealing with brown stains that she has never had a problem with until now!! :shocked: 

I have new pics on my camera, I just need to download and post them!  Hopefully I can do this later this afternoon,


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

For us the matting came around 10 months, but now is much less of a problem. For us, I realized it was the coat change primarily + collar or harness or e-cone or clothing. Now we only use the gentle leader and have many fewer mats. Mats are such a pain- I hope yours improve! Definitely get the conditioner and brush while blowdrying.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee will let me brush her while we are watching TV. The main problem is I only get the top layer and can't get down to the skin. Having her higher up I can get through to the skin. She loves laying on her side but not for grooming. I bought an large bathmat(one that goes in the tub) from WalMart I put it on my washing machine and it stays still. I was using a towel and she kept sliding around.

You have to let the conditioner work so about 30 minutes before bathing or grooming I slather Shea Butter Conditioner on her mats. I love using it before the bath because if you use it after bathing your baby has to wait 5 minutes before rinsing it out. We looked at the ingredients of Fur Butter and it is Shea Cream. I can buy that any where. Right now I am using Shea butter conditioner by organix this is an excellent product. Sassy's mom has recommended spraying the brush with what ever Conditioner you are going to brush your baby with.. That is terrific advice.

I have also found that I have better luck using products made for dogs. It works much better for me. I am also the only person on the planet that has not had good results using Cowboy Magic. I do not like the consistency or scent and it did not remove mats. Whenever I find a mat that just will not come out I have no problem cutting the mat out. She isn't a show dog and her comfort is more important than trying to get a stubborn mat out. If I cannot get it out in 30 minutes of gently trying I cut.

Do not use baby shampoo on your baby. Baby shampoo is very harsh. The main reason we buy it for human babies is cradle cap and oily skin on the head. They now have come out with products for older children that is tear less. I think they would be a much better product.

Best wish for your mat removal project.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 5 2009, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813836


> For us the matting came around 10 months, but now is much less of a problem. For us, I realized it was the coat change primarily + collar or harness or e-cone or clothing. Now we only use the gentle leader and have many fewer mats. Mats are such a pain- I hope yours improve! Definitely get the conditioner and brush while blowdrying.[/B]



How long did it take before the matting became less of a problem? While on vacation we used a harness plus a few dresses and maybe I didnt brush her as well as I thought I had?? Anyway since being at home I have not used the harness or put dresses on. Hopefully I will see a difference!
I need to look into getting a gentle leader like the one you suggested, do you recommend a particular brand or type?

:ThankYou:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 5 2009, 03:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813802


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 4 2009, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813662





> Yup, the coat change stage is alot FUN!
> Here's my thread on matting help when Gigi was a pup: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=41112&hl=
> 
> PS- We need to see more Haley pictures! [/B]


Thanks for the link! Its driving me nuts but I really want to her to have a full coat....if it gets worse I may just have her in a puppy cut. How long did it take dealing with the mats? I'm also dealing with brown stains that she has never had a problem with until now!! :shocked: 

I have new pics on my camera, I just need to download and post them!  Hopefully I can do this later this afternoon,
[/B][/QUOTE]

Don't give up! It took me over a month to pick all my Gigi's matts out! If my mom allowed me to cut her down, I would've in a heart beat! We got Gigi in mid Nov and she didn't have her first bath with us til the beginning of January b/c of the matts! :smpullhair: But matts don't last forever! You can do it! 

Now I brush Gigi's coat 2-3 times a week and it stays matt-free. :thumbsup:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 5 2009, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813873


> Rylee will let me brush her while we are watching TV. The main problem is I only get the top layer and can't get down to the skin. Having her higher up I can get through to the skin. She loves laying on her side but not for grooming. I bought an large bathmat(one that goes in the tub) from WalMart I put it on my washing machine and it stays still. I was using a towel and she kept sliding around.
> 
> You have to let the conditioner work so about 30 minutes before bathing or grooming I slather Shea Butter Conditioner on her mats. I love using it before the bath because if you use it after bathing your baby has to wait 5 minutes before rinsing it out. We looked at the ingredients of Fur Butter and it is Shea Cream. I can buy that any where. Right now I am using Shea butter conditioner by organix this is an excellent product. Sassy's mom has recommended spraying the brush with what ever Conditioner you are going to brush your baby with.. That is terrific advice.
> 
> ...



I usually brush Haley before her bedtime ...I tried to keep it consistant since she was so skittish but now with the mats I will try grooming her on my washer. 
Great suggestion about the bathmat...thank you!

Haleys coat is on the thin side and silky...will the shea butter work well for this type of coat? I have no conditioner(only the Ice on Ice spray) for her so I am looking for a good conditioner...sounds like the shea butter might be something to try on her!

I spray the Ice on Ice on my Madan brush and will do the same with the conditioner. I gave her a bath last night and cut out 2 mats....I thought she might be covered with them but found 4. I hope I can keep them under control because like you pointed out her comfort is my main priority.

I used baby shampoo on her head because it was tearless and assumed it was gentle but very good point about it being stronger! 

I really appreciate you taking the time to post (and everyone else)

Celena


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814181


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 5 2009, 03:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813802





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 4 2009, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813662





> Yup, the coat change stage is alot FUN!
> Here's my thread on matting help when Gigi was a pup: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=41112&hl=
> 
> PS- We need to see more Haley pictures! [/B]


Thanks for the link! Its driving me nuts but I really want to her to have a full coat....if it gets worse I may just have her in a puppy cut. How long did it take dealing with the mats? I'm also dealing with brown stains that she has never had a problem with until now!! :shocked: 

I have new pics on my camera, I just need to download and post them!  Hopefully I can do this later this afternoon,
[/B][/QUOTE]

Don't give up! It took me over a month to pick all my Gigi's matts out! If my mom allowed me to cut her down, I would've in a heart beat! We got Gigi in mid Nov and she didn't have her first bath with us til the beginning of January b/c of the matts! :smpullhair: But matts don't last forever! You can do it! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for the encouragement!!! I gave her a bath last night and groomed her in sections as JMM suggested. She did well considering how long it took..my daughter held a kong with peanut butter in it, kept her entertained for awhile.  
I ended up cutting/sawing 2 mats out and succesfully getting out 2 more without cutting :biggrin: 
When I brushed her tonight in sections she didnt have any mats but did not get to brush her as long as I wanted. She would only take so much before trying to nip at the brush, LOL

Sorry if I asked you this before but what shampoo and conditioner do you use on Gigi?

Hopefully this will be a short phase and will end soon. :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 6 2009, 01:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814187


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814181





> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 5 2009, 03:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813802





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 4 2009, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813662





> Yup, the coat change stage is alot FUN!
> Here's my thread on matting help when Gigi was a pup: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=41112&hl=
> 
> PS- We need to see more Haley pictures! [/B]


Thanks for the link! Its driving me nuts but I really want to her to have a full coat....if it gets worse I may just have her in a puppy cut. How long did it take dealing with the mats? I'm also dealing with brown stains that she has never had a problem with until now!! :shocked: 

I have new pics on my camera, I just need to download and post them!  Hopefully I can do this later this afternoon,
[/B][/QUOTE]

Don't give up! It took me over a month to pick all my Gigi's matts out! If my mom allowed me to cut her down, I would've in a heart beat! We got Gigi in mid Nov and she didn't have her first bath with us til the beginning of January b/c of the matts! :smpullhair: But matts don't last forever! You can do it! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for the encouragement!!! I gave her a bath last night and groomed her in sections as JMM suggested. She did well considering how long it took..my daughter held a kong with peanut butter in it, kept her entertained for awhile.  
I ended up cutting/sawing 2 mats out and succesfully getting out 2 more without cutting :biggrin: 
When I brushed her tonight in sections she didnt have any mats but did not get to brush her as long as I wanted. She would only take so much before trying to nip at the brush, LOL

Sorry if I asked you this before but what shampoo and conditioner do you use on Gigi?

Hopefully this will be a short phase and will end soon. :eek2_gelb2:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use Aussie Moist shamp. and cond.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 6 2009, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814183


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 5 2009, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813873





> Rylee will let me brush her while we are watching TV. The main problem is I only get the top layer and can't get down to the skin. Having her higher up I can get through to the skin. She loves laying on her side but not for grooming. I bought an large bathmat(one that goes in the tub) from WalMart I put it on my washing machine and it stays still. I was using a towel and she kept sliding around.
> 
> You have to let the conditioner work so about 30 minutes before bathing or grooming I slather Shea Butter Conditioner on her mats. I love using it before the bath because if you use it after bathing your baby has to wait 5 minutes before rinsing it out. We looked at the ingredients of Fur Butter and it is Shea Cream. I can buy that any where. Right now I am using Shea butter conditioner by organix this is an excellent product. Sassy's mom has recommended spraying the brush with what ever Conditioner you are going to brush your baby with.. That is terrific advice.
> 
> ...



I usually brush Haley before her bedtime ...I tried to keep it consistant since she was so skittish but now with the mats I will try grooming her on my washer. 
Great suggestion about the bathmat...thank you!

Haleys coat is on the thin side and silky...will the shea butter work well for this type of coat? I have no conditioner(only the Ice on Ice spray) for her so I am looking for a good conditioner...sounds like the shea butter might be something to try on her!

I spray the Ice on Ice on my Madan brush and will do the same with the conditioner. I gave her a bath last night and cut out 2 mats....I thought she might be covered with them but found 4. I hope I can keep them under control because like you pointed out her comfort is my main priority.

I used baby shampoo on her head because it was tearless and assumed it was gentle but very good point about it being stronger! 

I really appreciate you taking the time to post (and everyone else)

Celena
[/B][/QUOTE]


Baby shampoo is fine to use on the face ..just dilute it. It's much safer since it won't irritate eyes. Just work on mats a little
at a time and give treats while you do it, so she knows she's being good. PurePaws is a good one for silk coats. It adds a little
volume.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The Shea Butter is creamy. I just put it on her mats rub in and wait awhile to brush her. Her coat is so silky smooth right now. I am thing that the Shea Butter I use soaks into the fur and then into the skin. I do spray Ice on Ice on the brush when it is time to brush her out.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 5 2009, 02:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813802


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 4 2009, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813662





> Yup, the coat change stage is alot FUN!
> Here's my thread on matting help when Gigi was a pup: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=41112&hl=
> 
> PS- We need to see more Haley pictures! [/B]


Thanks for the link! Its driving me nuts but I really want to her to have a full coat....if it gets worse I may just have her in a puppy cut. How long did it take dealing with the mats? I'm also dealing with brown stains that she has never had a problem with until now!! :shocked: 

I have new pics on my camera, I just need to download and post them!  Hopefully I can do this later this afternoon,
[/B][/QUOTE]


Just tonight, I found several mats on Fred. I had a hard time getting them out--put conditioner on them and just worked with my fingers. I had made the decision tonight to have him cut fairly short, but after reading these suggestions, I think that I will try some of these tips before I do. I did not realize that he might have a puppy coat that may be changing. He is 8 months now. I don't think I really know what is a "puppy" coat versus an "adult" coat. I also realized that I have not been bathing him enough. I was bathing him every three weeks, but after reading this info, this may be contributing to his mats. He was pretty patient-I just stood him on the freezer (chest type!) and he let me fool with him. I also realize after reading Jackie's instructions that I was not brushing properly. My husband loves his fluffy look, but he is getting a lot sicker now and takes much more care--but, the joy this little fluff butt brings to him makes me want to try and keep Fred's full coat as long as I can. I did have to cut the top knot a Fred tore it out and practically had a bald spot!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

:grouphug: QUOTE (fredsmama @ Aug 8 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815364


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 5 2009, 02:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813802





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 4 2009, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813662





> Yup, the coat change stage is alot FUN!
> Here's my thread on matting help when Gigi was a pup: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=41112&hl=
> 
> PS- We need to see more Haley pictures! [/B]


Thanks for the link! Its driving me nuts but I really want to her to have a full coat....if it gets worse I may just have her in a puppy cut. How long did it take dealing with the mats? I'm also dealing with brown stains that she has never had a problem with until now!! :shocked: 

I have new pics on my camera, I just need to download and post them!  Hopefully I can do this later this afternoon,
[/B][/QUOTE]


Just tonight, I found several mats on Fred. I had a hard time getting them out--put conditioner on them and just worked with my fingers. I had made the decision tonight to have him cut fairly short, but after reading these suggestions, I think that I will try some of these tips before I do. I did not realize that he might have a puppy coat that may be changing. He is 8 months now. I don't think I really know what is a "puppy" coat versus an "adult" coat. I also realized that I have not been bathing him enough. I was bathing him every three weeks, but after reading this info, this may be contributing to his mats. He was pretty patient-I just stood him on the freezer (chest type!) and he let me fool with him. I also realize after reading Jackie's instructions that I was not brushing properly. My husband loves his fluffy look, but he is getting a lot sicker now and takes much more care--but, the joy this little fluff butt brings to him makes me want to try and keep Fred's full coat as long as I can. I did have to cut the top knot a Fred tore it out and practically had a bald spot!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have been brushing Haley in sections as JMM suggested and I am glad to say, hardly any new mats!!! :chili: I still need to purchase some good conditioner which will be the Shea Butter that Deborah uses. Every night I spray the Ice on Ice on Haleys brush and make sure I groom well in sections.

My hubby saw the pic of Bischou(sp?) posted in the Welcome forum and loved her cut. I think its adorable but not sure if its the cut is for Haley. Hubby said to keep the sides longer but I still love the full coat look  

What a great boy Fred is!!! Haley is doing so much better and I am proud of her.....she still wont stay still for very long periods and I cant blame her for that! LOL!

I'm sorry that your husband is not well :grouphug: Please know that you both are in my thoughts and prayers! These little ones bring so much joy to our lives dont they? Even when we do not feel well they have a way of giving us special comfort and love :wub: 

Celena


----------

